# 2k Alti Upgrades



## chrispofahl (Nov 16, 2006)

I have a 2000 Alti GXE. It has an Injen intake and a Magnoflow can. I was wondering what the next logical performance step would be? My guess would be suspension, but I have some 16" Eagle rims on it that rubbed when the shocks went bad in the rear so I'm kind of reluctant to lower the car any until I get some smaller rims. Any ideas?


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

Throw some Dzzzz on dat beeeech


----------



## notorious170 (Mar 12, 2007)

if your looking performance the next logical steps would be headers, underdrive pulley, and cams. those are the basics to a stock internal engine. if its an automatic you can also do a shift kit. then upgrade the exhaust piping to 2.5" with a magnaflow cat and resonator. theres also the poly motormount inserts and upgraded bushings.


----------

